# Pregunta sobre circuito: "Led de pico"



## chugus (May 4, 2010)

Buenas.. recorriendo los proyectos del foro encontre este circuito que enciende cada led cuando es superada una tension de referencia seteada por los potes de cada cañal. 

Mi pregunta es, teniendo en cuenta que este circuito se conectaria a la salida de la potencia, hasta que potencia o que voltaje max. soporta???

Gracias

Adjunto circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Fijate que está alimentado con 12 V. No tenés problema con la potencia sino con el voltaje que podría superar lo que aguantan las entradas de esos operacionales o comparadores.

Para amplificadores de mucha potencia le hacés un divisor de tensión conectando una resistencia de digamos 220 ohms, una punta después de la resistencia de la entrada de 1k5 y la otra punta a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (May 4, 2010)

Hola.

No creo que los LEDs enciendan, ya que está conectado de modo invertido, es decir, el cátodo siempre es más positivo que el ánodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2010)

Vos lo que buscas es un Vúmetro, usa el buscador...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 4, 2010)

ese esquema se conecta en preamplificador,no a la salida ,en el lugar del led e visto uno un transistor que recorta la señal,evitando la saturación de la salida ,funciona como un agc ,si mal no recuerdo,
si encuentro el esquema lo posteo,porque es interesante implementar esa función en los amplis ,le agrega una calidad extra y con muy bajo costo a nuestros amplis
saludos

1 y 2 ay se conecta la salida del pre,canal izquierdo y derecho ,después de las resistencias ay va conectado el detector de picos,cada ves que detecta el pico,en ves de encender el led,lo que ase es bajar el volumen ,por ay tengo el esquema completo es muy sencillo ,si ya lo tenes armado te propongo que pruebes agregarle estas molificaciones 
las dos resistencias son de 4,7k los transistores puedes usar cualquiera de uso general .(pnp el original lleva 2cs2878)solo que cuando dibuje el esquema me confundi y le puse npn pero van pnp)
el detector de picos se conecta en la entrada del pre(1y 2 a la salida del pre)

acá esta el original miren q5,q6 y q7  cumplen la función de mute en el pre durante unos segundos cuando se enciende y de mute en el instante en que se apaga.ay se conecta el cortador de picos justo ay ,así le agregamos una función mas,
pd
en el comprido se ve mejor el esquema


----------

